# Problem with USB and aux



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

This sounds like the USB/Aux cable has come disconnected. Which radio do you have? Basically do you have rear deck speakers or not? If not, then pull the PDIM via the instructions at http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/137-...bluetooth-a2dp-bluetooth-audio-streaming.html. The USB/Aux cable plugs into the back of the PDIM.

If you have rear deck speakers then you'll need to pull the radio head unit to check the connection.

If this doesn't fix the problem then you'll need to replace either the PDIM or the head unit.


----------



## BrandoFisher117 (Mar 14, 2016)

Thread moved to Gen1 Audio & Electronics.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I believe the USB port in the console glove box is primarily used to port music to the radio. I would put a power outlet USB plug in to take on the charging duties.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

obermd said:


> This sounds like the USB/Aux cable has come disconnected. Which radio do you have? Basically do you have rear deck speakers or not? If not, then pull the PDIM via the instructions at http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/137-...bluetooth-a2dp-bluetooth-audio-streaming.html. The USB/Aux cable plugs into the back of the PDIM.
> 
> If you have rear deck speakers then you'll need to pull the radio head unit to check the connection.
> 
> If this doesn't fix the problem then you'll need to replace either the PDIM or the head unit.


Actually, the rear deck speakers (Pioneer system) don't have anything to do with how the USB and Aux ports are connected. The difference depends on whether you have MyLink or not. 

If you have the My Link system with the color touch screen, the Aux and USB ports connect directly to the radio. 

If you have the base green screen radio, the Aux and USB ports connect to the PDIM under the dash. The PDIM then sends these signals to the radio. 

Neither radio system uses the same connectors for both the Aux and USB. Since you lost both, I would guess that you either have a problem with the PDIM or with the radio.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

dhpnet said:


> Actually, the rear deck speakers (Pioneer system) don't have anything to do with how the USB and Aux ports are connected. The difference depends on whether you have MyLink or not.
> 
> If you have the My Link system with the color touch screen, the Aux and USB ports connect directly to the radio.
> 
> ...


The PDIM has a single mechanical plug for the USB/Aux cable. There are two connectors on the plug, but just a single mechanical connector.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

obermd said:


> The PDIM has a single mechanical plug for the USB/Aux cable. There are two connectors on the plug, but just a single mechanical connector.


See this image from the post listed above:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/atta...bluetooth-audio-streaming-20120322_132150.jpg

You can clearly see two connectors in this image. The smaller one is the USB connector. 

The USB cable from the center console connects to the X301 connector on the instrument panel harness. The USB cable in the instrument panel harness goes from the X301 connector to the X2 connector on the PDIM. 

The X1 connector on the PDIM has the Aux input wires. Those go to the X300 connector and then to the Aux input plug.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

From the 2014 service manual

The USB port is connected to the radio or multimedia
player interface module (if equipped) via a standard
USB cable. Mini type USB connectors are used to
connect the cable at the USB port and at the radio or
multimedia player interface module. Standard USB
male to female connections are typically used for
connecting USB cables together where an in-line
connection is required. An in-line cable connection is
typically found between the console and I/P harness.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

dhpnet said:


> See this image from the post listed above:
> 
> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/atta...bluetooth-audio-streaming-20120322_132150.jpg
> 
> ...


Having replaced the PDIM in my Cruze you're only partially correct. The large connector provides power and the data interface to the radio head unit. The smaller connector is a combination USB/Aux connector. This single cable runs from this port to the area under the center console glove box between the front seats where it splits into two connectors, one for USB and one for the 3.5mm Aux jack. Both ports are equipped with mechanical connectors to prevent the cables from disconnecting.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

obermd said:


> Having replaced the PDIM in my Cruze you're only partially correct. The large connector provides power and the data interface to the radio head unit. The smaller connector is a combination USB/Aux connector. This single cable runs from this port to the area under the center console glove box between the front seats where it splits into two connectors, one for USB and one for the 3.5mm Aux jack. Both ports are equipped with mechanical connectors to prevent the cables from disconnecting.


I removed these cables when I was upgrading to My Link. I actually purchased a used harness and completely disassembled it and removed the USB cable. The USB is a separate cable, and it is a standard USB cable like you can purchase at the store. The only difference is that shape of the plugs is proprietary, but the connectors inside are standard USB connectors. 

PDIM X1 connector pin out
Pin 1 - Battery positive voltage
Pin 2 - Aux detection signal
Pin 3 - Aux Audio Common signal
Pin 4 - Aux Audio Common signal (3)
Pin 5 - Aux Audio Drain Wire (3)
Pin 6-7 - Not occupied
Pin 8 - Low Speed GM LAN Serial Data
Pin 9-10 - Not Occupied
Pin 11 - Ground
Pin 12 - Left Aux Audio Signal (2)
Pin 13 - Right Aux Audio Signal (2)
Pin 14 - Left Aux Audio Signal (3)
Pin 15 - Right Aux Audio Signal (3)
Pin 16-17 Not Occupied
Pin 18 - Aux Audio Screen (2)
Pin 19-20 - Not Occupied

(2)=signal from center console
(3)=signal to radio

Schematic








Notice that they are two separate wires with separate connectors. The X1 connector has all of the Aux signal wires. The X2 connector is just for USB, and it is a standard USB cable with standard USB connectors.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

The two cables could look like one cable because the Aux cables and the USB cable are taped together into a single wire harness called the center console harness. But, they are actually separate cables with separate connectors.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Model year? The PDIM in the 2011 and 2012 Cruze is the same as the PDIM in the 2009 to 2012 Camaro. I'm wondering if there was a significant change in the PDIM interface between 2012 and 2014. The cable in my Cruze was single ended on the PDIM end and dual USB and AUX end on the other. It's possible both were converted to AUX by the PDIM for input into the radio head unit. GM has apparently made it impossible for people to purchase the older PDIM from a GM dealership but I did find the Camaro PDIM and it shows a single cable to the consoles USB and AUX ports.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

obermd said:


> Model year? The PDIM in the 2011 and 2012 Cruze is the same as the PDIM in the 2009 to 2012 Camaro. I'm wondering if there was a significant change in the PDIM interface between 2012 and 2014. The cable in my Cruze was single ended on the PDIM end and dual USB and AUX end on the other. It's possible both were converted to AUX by the PDIM for input into the radio head unit. GM has apparently made it impossible for people to purchase the older PDIM from a GM dealership but I did find the Camaro PDIM and it shows a single cable to the consoles USB and AUX ports.


Mine is a 2014. It's very possible that they made a change at some point.


----------



## Bozworth (Nov 24, 2018)

*Chevy Cruze*

I bought a 2016 Chevy Cruze and the USB port will not work for an iPhone but will work for an android .. and ideas on what is wrong ? I’m trying to hook up my apple carplay


----------

